# Petco rat manor vs. Super Pet Deluxe first home for exotics



## naricaution (Jul 31, 2011)

I've narrowed down my search to these two cages. The petco rat manor for an online price of $80 or the super pet deluxe for exotics for $100 online. I'm leaning towards the deluxe cage for exotics but if anyone has experience with either or both, id love to hear some honest reviews from knowledgeable rat owners.


----------



## luvmyfurbabies (Jul 27, 2011)

I am expecting the Super Pet Exotics cage to come in today.... once I get it set up I'll be posting pix and thoughts on it. And for the record, go to ozbo dot com and you can get it shipped for $80.  

I'm so excited! I know my girls will be so happy, too. And like I said, I'll post a first-impressions review and pix of it, too this evening.


----------



## luvmyfurbabies (Jul 27, 2011)

Nari, got the pix/review posted on the Super Pet Exotic cage... under New Cage pix .

I really couldn't be happier with my decision to go with this cage. I'll send you a link to the place I got it... cheapest anywhere I found.


----------



## quixotica (Aug 3, 2011)

NariCaution said:


> I've narrowed down my search to these two cages. The petco rat manor for an online price of $80 or the super pet deluxe for exotics for $100 online. I'm leaning towards the deluxe cage for exotics but if anyone has experience with either or both, id love to hear some honest reviews from knowledgeable rat owners.


Just got my SP deluxe for exotics.....for $82 (that's with shipping) through Amazon.com.....I'm in the process of setting it up right now


----------



## naricaution (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the assist on finding deals. I've now got my heart set on the SP cage. It's overall nicer and I've heard a few complaints about the wire bottom on the rat manor which you can't really do much about and how its a pain to clean. Sorry for my poor researching on prices. Shopping for deals is kind of a challenge on a phone... I'll be sure and post pics once my boys are settled in their new home, hopefully in two weeks with shipping and all that good stuff. 

Thanks again for all the advice~ You guys have helped my rats as well as my wallet. ;D


----------



## quixotica (Aug 3, 2011)

NariCaution said:


> Thanks again for all the advice~ You guys have helped my rats as well as my wallet. ;D


You're very welcome ;D


----------



## luvmyfurbabies (Jul 27, 2011)

Anytime!


----------

